# 3 does due October 9



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Super excited to see what these girls give me! 

Thelma (Mozart doe) was AI'ed to Goofy 

Mema (maestro daughter ) AI'ed to Motorboat 

Priss (Raff bred doe ) bred to George


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can't wait.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good luck. Do you have all your supplies?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh yeah. Always stocked up on supplies.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thelma. Not sure why her hip is so messy. :/









Mema is huge!









Priss always has twins


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm hijacking while we wait for your beautiful animals to kid 

Do any of you have guidance on breeding (naturally, not AI) for autumn boer kids? I tried to breed three does to kid this week and none of them took. My buck was fairly young but had already successfully bred several does for the spring kids! This was my first time attempting fall kids and I would like to try again next year. Was Priss given anything to force a heat?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

If I want fall kids I have to cidr and pg600. Priss always breeds for October kids naturally, but all my other does breed for January-May kids if I don't force heat earlier.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Any early action from your three does??? Looking forward to it!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Good luck on your kids! Can't wait to see pictures


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Tick tock tick tock tick tock.......lol!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thelma (Mozart bred doe) had triplets this afternoon! 2 does and 1 buck. I did really well for my 1st AI doe! Sire is Raff Goofy. Whoohoo!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Congratulations! Adorable kids :kidblue::kidred::kidred:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congrats!!! Were you wanting does from this one?  I know you normally want boys...


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Boys would have been great, but I'm happy with at least one.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

They are sooo cute!  Any action from the other 2 does?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute babies!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Mema gave me 2 more girls this morning, a traditional and a gorgeous paint. These are ai kids sired by Motorboat.  No sense in hoping for boys. I'm seeing a repeat of last year! Uugh. At least they're healthy and beautiful.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats! Love Mema's doeling is gorgeous! 

Maybe try for AI kids at a different time of year? I had a theory that the girls are born at the end of the year. That's when all my fillies and female pups, and doe kids are born. :shrug:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She's so cute I had to take more pics. And one of her traditional sister.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Interesting theory Little Bits.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Awww! Absolutely adorable! I love colored kids


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What a pretty paint! I see how it is... you get paint does and want bucks... and we want paint does and get traditional bucks!! I'll trade ya!!!! lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Crossroads Boers said:


> What a pretty paint! I see how it is... you get paint does and want bucks... and we want paint does and get traditional bucks!! I'll trade ya!!!! lol


:lol:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Bahaha! I know! I think I'm going to wish for pink on the next round of does next month. See if reverse psychology will work.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Priss kidded a huge single buck yesterday evening. I had to pull him and almost had to get my husband to help cause he wasn't budging. Poor ol ' girl. Both are doing well this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is ok. Did you get the coloring you wanted?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Awww. Very cute. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes , he is traditional which is best for show wethers.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm hoping this is the start of a legendary doe year.

Great work on the AIs.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> I'm hoping this is the start of a legendary doe year.


Yes! That would be much appreciated here! 3 years of nothing but bucks! With the 1-2 doe exception...

How many does do you AI per year, Wendi? Success rate?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How many does do you AI per year, Wendi? Success rate?


Wendi is probably the exception, but I've found that people tend to exaggerate their success rates with AI. The proof is in the pictures like Wendi just did. IMO, a success is a success and it doesn't matter how you got there. I'm also pretty sure it is way tougher to make an October kid than a spring kid. So double kudos to Wendi.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

More pics! . This is Goliath (born yesterday ) and Feobie the smallest triplet 3 days old.


----------



## cowgirlboergoats (Apr 29, 2012)

He is just huge


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> Congrats! Love Mema's doeling is gorgeous!
> 
> Maybe try for AI kids at a different time of year? I had a theory that the girls are born at the end of the year. That's when all my fillies and female pups, and doe kids are born. :shrug:


You could be onto something. I had a TON of boys at the start of the year. I'm kidding out right now and am sitting at 9 kids 3 are boys.
But that paint doeling is beautiful  I would be more then happy to trade her for my traditional buckling  

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Jessica84 said:


> You could be onto something. I had a TON of boys at the start of the year. I'm kidding out right now and am sitting at 9 kids 3 are boys.


Awesome, more evidence for my thought then 
I recall there being something said that the female sperm can endure more stress, heat, etc. So I figured, that does bred in the summer months, will kid out with more does than bucks, due to the heat stress for the bucks.
Same going for the rest of the species...


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Hmm......well I have 4 does and 2 bucks. But breeding for these October kids happens the 1 st of May and it is still pretty cool here that time of year. Breeding in august and September would be the hot time and those January and February kids are always about 50/50 when is all said and done. So, the hot weather isn't making sense in my experience.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Hottest time of the year here is late June and July. I had girls all over the place at the tail end of last year. :chin:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well 2 boys this morning so my ratio is evening out lol
But I did to threw and look at all my kiddings. Most were born in January so bred in august which is a hot month here. It doesn't really cool off till September/October (although we are still in high 80s right now  )
Any ways January kids bucks-54 does 25
Feb bucks- 5 does-5
March bucks- 1 does-3
April bucks-4 does-5
May bucks 2 does 2
September bucks- 1 does-6
October bucks-4 does-2
So I don't know if heat plays a roll


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

